# Fracino Cherub Ulka EX5 flexible connector



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi

The flexible connector which connects my pump to my boiler has started leaking, from the braiding rather than from the nut.

Does anyone know the precise dimensions of the part I need to replace it with? I'm wary of ordering a slightly wrong fitting with all that is going on currently ...

Thanks!


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

@gwapenut did you ever get this repaired? You can call the Fracino parts number and they will be able to tell you which one it is.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Its a HEA136. Around 15 quid


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Also how long is your braded hose out of curiosity mine is about 10-12inch long and needs to have a couple bends to take up the excess hose. I have always wandered if it's the correct hose as it pulls the pump towards the back of the machine and unless I zip tie the excess hose it vibrates on the removable panel and is hella loud


----------

